
Watch Out, Demonic Hidden Voice Commands Could Hijack Your Phone - rrauenza
http://www.vocativ.com/395762/ok-google-demonic-hidden-voice-commands-could-hijack-your-phone/
======
rrauenza
Project is also here:
[http://www.hiddenvoicecommands.com/](http://www.hiddenvoicecommands.com/)

------
rrauenza
Don't know what to do with this awful clickbaity title.

Maybe rename to just 'Hidden Voice Commands Could Hijack Your Phone'?

